# Небольшой сколиоз



## alex9019 (1 Ноя 2007)

Вот в чём промблема то: у меня небольшой сколиоз, ну по этому поводу не парюсь. Лечился, даже в больнице лежал. Но понял, кроме плавания ничего не поможет. Но дело то не в том. 

Недавно мама заметила у меня на спине шрамы жуткие, штук 6 и все от 2 до 5 см длиной и  2-3 мм шириной и все  перпендикуклярно позконочнику. Вид такой, будто резали меня. Откуда шрамы, я не знаю. Но недавно узнал, что у знакомого такие же и вроде бы ему давно говорили, что это от сколиоза. Может кто знает, просто когда на спине будто фреди крюгер массаж делал, становиться сильно интересно


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (1 Ноя 2007)

*помогите узнать. очень мне интересно*

может быть, Вы можете прислать фотографию?


----------



## Helen (2 Ноя 2007)

*помогите узнать. очень мне интересно*

Не думаю, что связано со сколиозом каким-то образом. Да, фото не помешало бы.


----------



## TanjaS (2 Ноя 2007)

*помогите узнать. очень мне интересно*

Kstati u moego parnja, kotoromu 15 takie zhe na spine. Tolko ne shramy, a rastjazhki, osobenozametnye na sinjake posle banok. Kak pri beremennosti u zhenshhin))
Govorjat zhe, chto prichina skolioza - problemy s soedinitel'noi tkanju. Vot v period rosta i "rvetsja".


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (2 Ноя 2007)

*помогите узнать. очень мне интересно*



TanjaS написал(а):


> Kstati u moego parnja, kotoromu 15 takie zhe na spine. Tolko ne shramy, a rastjazhki, osobenozametnye na sinjake posle banok. Kak pri beremennosti u zhenshhin))



Очень точный ответ, это действительно растяжки (стрии). Характерны для худых высоких ребят, которые очень быстро прибавляли в росте.
Я неоднократно встречал в своей практике такой феномен. Никакого клинического значения он не имеет.


----------

